
How high of a fever will you run before calling in sick? - ohjeez
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/11/29/japanese-work-ethic-tested-how-high-of-a-fever-will-you-run-before-calling-in-sick/
======
gus_massa
I'd like to see a comparison with other countries.

(Another problem is that what people say is not always what people do, but
it´s more difficult to measure.)

